# NCEES - Power Afternoon #516



## NVRSTOP (Feb 20, 2008)

NCEES - POWER AFTERNOON #516

Consider the three-legged magnetic circuit in the figure, fabricated with a homogeneous iron core and a uniform cross-sectional area. With the coil energized, the magnetic flux in Leg A is 3.0 x 10^-3 webers. Assuming linear magnetic properties, the aproximate flux (Wb) in Leg C is most nearly:

Solution:

The path length for Leg B is d, and the path length for Leg C is 3d, thus the flux will divide between Legs B &amp; C in the ratio of 1:3. Therefore, 1/4 of the total flux will be in Leg C and 3/4 will be in Leg B.

Why is the path for Leg C = 3d? Are we counting the vertical section of Leg B and the two horizontal sections to get to Leg C?

Thanks in advance,

NVRSTOP


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 21, 2008)

NVRSTOP said:


> Are we counting the vertical section of Leg B and the two horizontal sections to get to Leg C?


Yes. For further detail, see this thread.


----------



## NVRSTOP (Feb 21, 2008)

IFR_Pilot said:


> Yes. For further detail, see this thread.



Thanks Jim


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 21, 2008)

Any time. - Jim


----------

